
Mimblewimble/Grin Mainnet is 1/15/19; Grincon U.S. in San Mateo 1/28/19 - CatheryneN
http://grincon.us/
======
CatheryneN
Grin is an implementation of the Mimblewimble protocol. 100% open-source and
community-driven. There's no ICO, no pre-mine, and no founder's reward. Repo
at
[https://github.com/mimblewimble/grin](https://github.com/mimblewimble/grin)
and more info available at [http://grin-tech.org/](http://grin-tech.org/)

~~~
CatheryneN
Registration for the Grincon U.S. conference:
[https://www.eventbrite.com/e/grincon-us-
tickets-53080649652?...](https://www.eventbrite.com/e/grincon-us-
tickets-53080649652?aff=HNC)

